# Skin care for women over 40



## texgirl2762 (Jun 14, 2006)

I am over 40 and am trying to find a new and better skin care method. Does anyone have any suggestions for specific products for women over 40 that you have tried and really like? (Or ones you've tried and definitely did not like.) I have combination skin and had been using Olay soap -- way too drying. But my T-zone will break out if cleanser is too oily, etc. Also, any good makeup removers? (I wear contacts during the day.) Right now I am using the Olay Regenerist line -- any anti-aging product recommendations would be most welcome, too. Thanks!


----------



## susanks1 (Jun 14, 2006)

I am 45 and use Dermalogica products. I have tried other brands and this works the best for me. I use Lancome effacil eye makeup remover and it works really well. I wear contact lenses too.


----------



## man (Jun 14, 2006)

i heard that brands like Estee Lauder and Lancome are pretty good for women over the age of 40


----------



## selene (Jun 14, 2006)

I am very dry and I am 38 (so not over 40), but would like to suggest using C&amp;C foaming facial cleanser for *sensitive skin*. When I was a combo skin, this worked quite well and even removed my eye mu effectively. I'd recommend derma e alpha lipoderm alpha lipoic/green tea advanced repair creme (green &amp; white jar). Or, I would say use Clinique's moisture surge moisturizer &amp; eye cream. Some women swear by eye cream &amp; using it even if you don't think you need it b/c the skin around the eye is always the most delicate and thinnest skin area.


----------



## MissCupcake (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm in my early 40's - I love liquid Neutrogena (amber) cleanser and Aveeno Positively Radiant Triple Boosting Serum. I much prefer this serum to Olay's as it is more moisturizing and helps reduce redness.


----------



## Pauline (Jun 17, 2006)

i think that it would be good if you could get a skincare consultation, or if you could watch a programme like QVC Beauty workshop and In the salon.They talk about dieffernt skintypes in good detail and i am sure you would find some great suggestions and learn a lot about your skin.

QVC is in the UK and USA,so it should be easy to find.You can wirte or phone in to ask for help with a specific problem or concern.I have found it invaluable and very informative.They have different price ranges and often once you know what your skin needs, you can find it much cheaper on ebay


----------



## monniej (Jun 19, 2006)

i'm in my late 40s and still have breakouts so i always look for products with salycilic acid to keep it under control. i really like aveeno clear complexion foaming cleanser. i use skyn iceland eye cream. weekly i like philosophy microdelivery mini peel pads to brighten my skin and shrink my pores (it contains lactic acid). i use origins out of trouble green clay and salycilic acid mask weekly. recently my moisturizer has made my skin quite oily so i've been skipping the moisturizer and my skin doesn't seem to mind. normally i use sundari neem and avocado moisturizer and normally my skin loves it - it must be going through a phase right now. as a zit zapper i use dr perricone acne cream. also be careful about the products you use on your hair. recently i tossed a hair product because it broke me out on my forehead. hope this helps! good luck!


----------

